# Oliver & the Beaver



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

The weather is great & we decided to go for a good walk in a local forest that we've been in many times. The boys can run off lead & get a really good exercise & there are enough hills and climbing over rocks that WE get a good exercise as well. Those were the plans anyway.

Oliver & Nyg ran right into the pond for a swim but a beaver has moved in. .....and a bold beaver at that. The boys both swam after the beaver & he kept splashing his tail to get them to follow him. The beaver does that to lure the intruders (Oliver & Nyg) away from their young. We felt that they'd chased the beaver long enough & we wanted to get on our way. Nyg came to us on command but stubborn Oliver refused. He kept chasing that beaver & the beaver was getting bolder & bolder. Oliver actually got hit on the face with the tail. We called & called for Oliver but he ignored us. When we did get him coming our way, the *&%%$#* beaver would slap his tail & Oliver would turn & chase. 

We could see that Oliver was tiring (the beaver was as well) & we were concerned that he would get caught in the swamp grasses & it would be almost impossible for us to get to him if he had any problems. As well, we've been a little over protective since he had the seizure last long weekend. Ron finally got some rocks & threw them into the water to get Oliver's attention. It worked but Ron had to virtually DRAG him out of the water. Oliver was exhaused & encrusted in swamp mud and vegetation. We headed back to the van for the ride home instead of completing our walk.

When we arrived home, the first stop was the kiddie swimming pool in the yard to get them cleaned up a bit before the actual bath. Normally, Oliver & Nyg both love that pool but Oliver refused to go in it. I made him & paid for it by getting soaking wet. I commanded him to sit & told him "Down" but he braced himself - I had to virtually lie on him and slide his frong legs out from underneath him to get him down to try to get him cleaned. When he was down, I had to put my chest across him to keep him in the clean water. :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: In the meantime, Nyg is sitting and going down each & every time I gave a command to Oliver. :smooch::smooch: Nyg is 17 months & Oliver is 38 Months!!!!!!!!

So, now I have two wet & one really dirty/smelly swamp dog to contend with tonight! Guess what our plans are for the evening? ....and they aren't going out to a formal event!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Be really careful !!!!! I believe it was on here that I read several months ago about someone who's golden ( a senior I believe ) was drowned by a beaver. He was coaxed out into the stream by a beaver and then held down under water !!!! It was the most tragic thing I've ever heard. I will try to find the thread.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here it is..... it was a NEWF not a golden.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=35994&highlight=beavers


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the information! I knew that this was true for Otters but I've never heard this about beavers. The beaver today was circling Oliver & he kept slapping his tail right beside Oliver. He also swam right at Oliver when we were trying to get him out. We would get Oliver to start swimming toward us and then the beaver would slap his tail at the far side of the pond when he wasn't in any danger from the dogs. Oliver would then turn & start swimming away from us toward the beaver. We knew that it was definitely a game that the beaver was in control. 

Yes, we were concerned about the situation. The pond in concern didn't have beavers on our previous walks (actually, I lived right beside the forest before moving in Jan/07 & we walked there every day without problems)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Here it is..... it was a NEWF not a golden.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=35994&highlight=beavers


what a very sad and scary story...how heartbreaking ....sure glad Oliver is ok...I would for sure avoid that pond in future


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That does sound like a bit of a scary experience. I've never seen it with the beavers but my boys have been teased by the loons like that. It does take a great recall to get them back. Glad it all turned out well for you. (except for the dog baths) :


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Glad all turned out well. Good job Oliver is young and healthy.

Beavers are not native around here, but becoming such a problem they're being culled. They eat too much, and this is prime fishing fishing territory for many birds and animals as well as humans. Those beavers can be very bold.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,dog are not match for beavers and otters!.A yr or so ago,A lab was attacked by an otter,in the canal,by my house!.
That was the end,of swimming in there,for my dogs + the fact that a small alligator was living in front of my house!.
http://www.nbc6.net/news/9641950/detail.html?rss=ami&psp=news


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Blimey - i know in the uk a dog was killed by a swan protecting it's young. Glad that Oliver was ok


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> what a very sad and scary story...how heartbreaking ....sure glad Oliver is ok...I would for sure avoid that pond in future


Yes, Heather, that place is definitely off our safe list for walking! On Sunday, we took the boys into Algonquin Park by boat. We found a very secluded camping site on a point for our picnic and had a great time. The boys just loved the boatride in, being in the water, racing around the campsite, chasing frogs - I actually entered one of the Sunday photos in the September photo contest! 

What a peaceful, relaxing day for ALL of us to wind down the summer - not a sound except for the wind through the pines and the occasional bird/loon.  We cooked hotdogs on the BBQ, talked, threw sticks & balls, and enjoyed the sunshine! 

Did we ever have tired boys that evening!!!!!


----------

